# Firefly Beauty Box by Aurora



## unique vision (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey, I am new to the forums! I am looking for some opinions on this  beauty box, I want it mainly for up close portrait work. I have the  sb-600 for reference, I'll be firing it by cyber syncs.'

anyone have any use with this particular kit? 




Or shold I be looking into this kit - Westcott 28" APOLLO w/8' STAND & BRACKET KIT 2331 - B&H


Best Regards 
Dane.


----------



## KmH (Oct 10, 2010)

Do you know about the Softlighter II, by Photek? 36", 46" or 60".

Photek Umbrella - Softlighter II - 46" SL-5000 - B&H Photo

28" is kind of small.


----------



## unique vision (Oct 10, 2010)

KmH said:


> Do you know about the Softlighter II, by Photek? 36", 46" or 60".
> 
> Photek Umbrella - Softlighter II - 46" SL-5000 - B&H Photo
> 
> 28" is kind of small.



True it is small, but should be sufficient for shooting waist up.


----------



## Green Li (Feb 3, 2011)

I do have one and I like it a lot. The quality is great. Easy to setup. 

Here is my review: *Aurora Firefly Octabox*


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 4, 2011)

1. This guy's English is obnoxious
2. I hate it when people say things like, "It has the light qualities of a much larger softbox." No. It's doesn't. Not unless they've found a way to alter physics. 
3. I think it's weird that they would have the reflective disk glued to the inside of the shoot through part, which would basically allow no light through the canter, not only giving it a ring shaped catch light, but also giving it much different properties than a regular octabox. I think it would have worked much better with a beauty dish style relector inside the box, but still having the whole surface be shoot through.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Li said:


> I do have one and I like it a lot. The quality is great. Easy to setup.
> 
> Here is my review: *Aurora Firefly Octabox*



This light is a lot punchier than I would have expected. It has the contrast and specular qualities of a silver umbrella or a beauty dish, and I would not have guessed a soft box if just shown the picture and asked. Not that that is bad, just not what I would have expected.


----------



## Green Li (Feb 7, 2011)

just learned that they also make *Firefly Strip Boxes* now


----------

